# هواياااااااات



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*اذاكانت هوايتك هى الرماية       انت    شديد الذكاء و التركيز
                           الرسم       انت    ذات مخيلة واسعة
                           الغنا          انت    فنان و الفنانين قليلين
                           سباحة      انت    طموح و تصر على تحقيق النجااااااح
                           النت         انت     متفتح و ذات عقلية واسعة
                           البالية       انت     تبقى تمام اوىىىىىىىى
سواء كانت هواياتكم موجودة او مش موجودة احب اعرف رايكم    *


----------



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

موضوع جميل يا كيكى

انا هويتى النت

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## ارووجة (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

الرسم انت ذات مخيلة واسعة
سباحة انت طموح و تصر على تحقيق النجااااااح
النت انت متفتح و ذات عقلية واسعة
انا كل دول هواياتي ههه وبحب الغنى بس صوتي وحش
ميرسي عالموضوع


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

مرسى ليكى يا كاندى يا عسل


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

مرسى يا ارووجة على مشاركتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

أنا بقى بعشق السباحه وهى هوايتى المفضله .............ميرسى يا كيكى يا قمر وموضوع كميل زيك وربنا معاكى .


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*



keky قال:


> *الرسم انت ذات مخيلة واسعة*
> *انا بحب الرسم جدا *
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى اوى اوى اوى للموضوع 
الحلو دة​


----------



## farawala (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

أنا هوايتى السباحة والرماية واشتركت فى مسابقات كثيرة فى السباحة والخماسى الحديث انها بجد العاب ممتعة
بس انا حاسس ان الصفات التى يتصف بها الشخص الذى يمارس هذة الالعاب كبيرة أوى عليا
وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الحلو


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انتى اللى قمر يا دونا


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

اى خدمة يا مرمر و مرسى لمشاركتك


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

المواصفات مش كبيرة عليك يا farawala انت اللى مش عارف قيمة نفسك


----------



## jim_halim (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*


سلام و نعمة .. 

طب أنا لا بعرف أرسم , و لا أغني و لا أعوم 

و مش بأنظر للنت علي إنه هواية أبداً ..  

و أكيد طبعاً مش بلعب باليه  :smiles-11:

يبقي أنا أروح أنتحر بقي و لا أيه ظروفي ؟؟ :budo:


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انا بحب الرسم والنت 

مرسى يا كيكى على الموضوع الحلو ده

أخدنا بركة​


----------



## lousa188114 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انا بقي للاسف ولا هواية من هوايتي موجودة حاسة بفشل ذريع 
لاني هوايتي التنس و مسابقات العربيات( الرالي) فشكلي كدة في الهوا 
بس بجد موضوع ممتع جدا يا كيكي  شكرا ليكي


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

لالا متنتحرش يا jim_halim  انا نسيت اكتب هوايتك
مرسى لمرورك و مشاركتك الحلوة


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

مرسى يا نانا على مشاركتك


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*



lousa188114 قال:


> انا بقي للاسف ولا هواية من هوايتي موجودة حاسة بفشل ذريع
> لاني هوايتي التنس و مسابقات العربيات( الرالي) فشكلي كدة في الهوا
> بس بجد موضوع ممتع جدا يا كيكي شكرا ليكي


لالالا انا نسيت اكتبها يا راجل فشل اية
مرسى لمشاركتك


----------



## farawala (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*



keky قال:


> المواصفات مش كبيرة عليك يا farawala انت اللى مش عارف قيمة نفسك



شكرا على مجاملتك الحلوة  وردك الذوق


----------



## *malk (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*



farawala قال:


> شكرا على مجاملتك الحلوة وردك الذوق


اى خدمة و ردك حلو زيك


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انا بقي يا كوكا هوياتي بسيطة علي ادي انا بحب الرسم بس مش محترف فيه و بحب السباحة جدا لدرجة الاحتراف و طبعا النت بس هوتي الاكثر نمو و محبة علي قلبي القراءة في التاريخ و حجات تنية كتير و كمان الكتابة شعر و قصص بس اسف علي الاطالة موضوع جميل يا كوكا ممكن بقي تقوليلي هويلتي ديه بتدل علي ايه


----------



## *malk (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*



الملك العقرب قال:


> انا بقي يا كوكا هوياتي بسيطة علي ادي انا بحب الرسم بس مش محترف فيه و بحب السباحة جدا لدرجة الاحتراف و طبعا النت بس هوتي الاكثر نمو و محبة علي قلبي القراءة في التاريخ و حجات تنية كتير و كمان الكتابة شعر و قصص بس اسف علي الاطالة موضوع جميل يا كوكا ممكن بقي تقوليلي هويلتي ديه بتدل علي ايه


القراءة تركيز
الشعر خيال و رومانسية
مرسى لمرورك و مشاركتك


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انا بحب الرسم والقراءة ......
شكرا يا كيكى موضوع جميل​


----------



## *malk (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

شكرا لمشاركتك يا مرمر


----------



## mena2222 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انا هويتى لعبة كرة القدم وهو مو ضوع حلو اوى


----------



## *malk (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

*شكرااااا لمرورك و مشاركتك يا مينا*


----------



## koka_jesus (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

*مرسى على الكلام الحلو دة 
على فكرة انا هويتى الرسم*​كــــــــــــــــــــــــوكـــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## *malk (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

*شكرا يا كوكا على مرورك و مشاركتك*


----------



## kajo (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

هوايتك هى الرماية انت شديد الذكاء و التركيز
مش هوايه بس بحب امارسها من وقت للتانى

الرسم انت ذات مخيلة واسعة
بحبه اوى

الغنا انت فنان و الفنانين قليلين
يعنى شويه وصوتى زى البتاع


سباحة انت طموح و تصر على تحقيق النجااااااح
طب والله كويس

النت انت متفتح و ذات عقلية واسعة
دى نقول صح

شكرا يا قمرى على الموضوع الهايل ده


----------



## *malk (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

شكراااااا يا كاجو
اقصد يا عسللللل
على المشاركة الحلوة دى


----------



## dolla_87 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

*مرسى ياكيكي على الموضوع الحلو ده أنا هوايتى هىالنت و المناقرة مع اخوياهههههههههه:spor22:*​


----------



## maro nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

جمل قوي انا الرسم


----------



## *malk (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

ميرسى يا dolla على مشاركتك
ربنا يخايهولك و تناقرية براحتك يا عسلللل


----------



## dede2000 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انا هوايتى النت وموضوعك جميل يا كيكى وميرسى


----------



## *malk (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

شكراا بجدلmaro ,dede على الرد
اخدنا بركة


----------



## crazy_girl (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انا هوايتي الرسم اولا لانى بجد بحبه جدا
والغنا والنت
وفى حاجات تانى مش موجودة زى العزف والتمثيل والقراية كل دوووووووووووول بحبهم اوى
وميرسي على الموضوع ياكيكي ياسكر


----------



## *malk (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انتى اللى حلوة اوى يا كريزى
و السكر انك رديتى فى الموضوع دة
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى يا قمرررررررر


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انا من هوياتي القراءة بحها موت و بذات التاريخ و اعلم الانساب و بحب السباحة جدا لدرجة اني ممكن انزل البحر الصبح اطلع منه بعد ست سبع ساعات و النت طبعا بس انا مش بعتبر النت هواية انا بعتبره شي ضروري يعني حتي لو مش بحبه لاذم اتعلمه ده مجرد راي شكر كيكي بجد موضوع رائع


----------



## MarMar2004 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

انا هوايتى النت وبحب النت خالص 
مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده يا كيكي


----------



## وليم تل (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

شكرا كيكى 
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## *malk (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*



الملك العقرب قال:


> انا من هوياتي القراءة بحها موت و بذات التاريخ و اعلم الانساب و بحب السباحة جدا لدرجة اني ممكن انزل البحر الصبح اطلع منه بعد ست سبع ساعات و النت طبعا بس انا مش بعتبر النت هواية انا بعتبره شي ضروري يعني حتي لو مش بحبه لاذم اتعلمه ده مجرد راي شكر كيكي بجد موضوع رائع


 
انا برضو هوايتى السباحة

مع فارق بسيط انى بحب اتفرج على الى بيعوم

هههههههههههههههه

و النت دى اساسى عندى

ميرسى على المشاركة الجميلة دى


----------



## *malk (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*



marmar2004 قال:


> انا هوايتى النت وبحب النت خالص
> مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده يا كيكي


 

نورتى يا قمر


----------



## *malk (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كيكى
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


 
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*

موضوع جميل يا كيكي 
هوايتى :
- الفوركس : لانها افضل مجال عمل على الاطلاق 

- البرمجة  : لانها ممتعة للغاية رائع ان تصمم برنامج وتستمر فى تطويره حتى يكبر ويصبح اكثر تعقيدا بشكل تدريجي ومن صنعك ثم يكتمل وتجد هذا البرنامج الذى صنعته يعتمد علية آخرون, حقاً انه احساس رائع, كأنما ربيت طفل واعطيته الرعاية وربيته بشكل صحيح ليصبح رجل ناجح وذكى يمكن الاعتماد علية أو امرأة جميلة ذكية ناجحة تتمتع باخلاق التى ربيتها عليها, يا له من احساس 

- المعلومات : لان المعلومات تعطيك رؤية اوسع واوضح عن ما هى طبيعتك وتكوينك الداخلى  وما يحيط بك ويعطيك قدرة افضل على التحليل والتفكير واتخاذ القرار السليم


----------



## *malk (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هواياااااااات*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كيكي
> هوايتى :
> - الفوركس : لانها افضل مجال عمل على الاطلاق
> 
> ...


 
ماشى يا عم 

استمر 

ميرسى لمرورك


----------

